
OCaml All the Way Down - allenleein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdfwBot7v8U
======
badrabbit
I wanted to learn more OCaml but I read it does not handle concurrency well.
Is that still the case? That was the main reason I did not pursue it even
though it seemed like a pleaseant language (same with Dlang)

~~~
ernst_klim
It has a great concurrency support with lwt[1] and async[2] libraries. What it
lacks is shared memory parallelism. There is a multicore runtime in active
developement [3] (it also adds fibers and algebraic effects)

[1] [http://ocsigen.org/lwt/](http://ocsigen.org/lwt/)

[2] [https://janestreet.github.io/guide-
async.html](https://janestreet.github.io/guide-async.html)

[3] [https://github.com/ocamllabs/ocaml-
multicore/wiki](https://github.com/ocamllabs/ocaml-multicore/wiki)

